# Norcal Photo Thread



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Let's see some 'best of' photos of your Norcal road rides. State the location please... and time of year.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I know some people are going to have some beautiful pics for this thread. This is not one of them  It is from a ride I remember. During the TOC this year me and my co-worker rode from work during lunch to watch the guys come by, we then rode back and continued the work day. I remember 2 things from that day. 1.) How cool it was to see the big names come right by where I live/work and 2.) Riding on a completely closed down hwy 84 in the middle of the freeway. The pic is a screen shot from my contourHD cam.


----------



## .steve (Jul 13, 2005)

*Sonora Pass - Labor Day*

From last weekend, east side of Sonora Pass. The sign says 15% grade 1 mile. Tough day, did both sides. If the grade doesn't kill you the altitude will, summit tops out at about 9600 ft.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll try to get some photos this weekend.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

*Yahoo! Cycling Jersey First ride*

We finally got the Yahoo! Cycling team kits. On the way to the meet up at Page Mill and Foot Hill, Derrill ran in to Filip Vanacht who rides for the Yahoo! Elite team. They struck up a convo and Filip joined us. 
It was a sweet ride with some veterans of our local peloton.
- Derrill was my neighbor ~25 years ago and we've been doing tris since 1988 together
- I met Dirk in '94; he showed up with his son Bastian. He is a monster ironman with calves the size of most people's quads. His other son works for me at Yahoo!
- Steve has been riding with us for about 10 years and has incredible endurance
- Eliott works with me at Yahoo! and designed the kits we're wearing!

We climbed Kings; Filip is a beast! He does OLH in 16 min. Wealth of knowledge and advice as well. Unfortunately, some dork on a Honda mega-motorcycle dumped in a turn (went too slow) and I had to help push his bike back up. Killed chances at a PR on Kings.
Rest of the ride-crazy fast descent down 84 and 92, big ringing it up Sand Hill, utterly exhausted at the end. EPIC.









- Derrill, Eliott, Filip, Bastian, Dirk, Steve. Sweet shot of the fog coming through at top of Kings








- Derrill, Eliott, Filip, Dirk, and me


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

twain said:


> ...


Awesome!! Amazing background light on the first photo.

fc


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

Last night:










Palo Alto Baylands Park, heading out for cross practice.

Earlier in the week:



















Skyline between Kings and 84.

A few weeks ago:










Skyline again. I think going down to 84 from OLH.










Climbing up West OLH.


----------



## mellum76 (Oct 10, 2008)

twain said:


> We finally got the Yahoo! Cycling team kits. On the way to the meet up at Page Mill and Foot Hill, Derrill ran in to Filip Vanacht who rides for the Yahoo! Elite team. They struck up a convo and Filip joined us.
> It was a sweet ride with some veterans of our local peloton.
> - Derrill was my neighbor ~25 years ago and we've been doing tris since 1988 together
> - I met Dirk in '94; he showed up with his son Bastian. He is a monster ironman with calves the size of most people's quads. His other son works for me at Yahoo!
> ...


Hey, I sport the Y! kit as well. Is this some sort of regular meet-up for Yahoos!?

I work out of the offices at GA.


----------

